# ND Deer Hunt



## TXJeff (Oct 14, 2004)

I am going to be in Williston sometime in the next few weeks and would like to deer hunt while I am up there. Any suggestions?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Apply for a deer gun license in May 2005 for a buck tag. Some zones still have doe licenses available for $50.00 over the counter. Otherwise there might be NR bow tags...but not sure on that one.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Contact the nd game and fish.


----------



## TXJeff (Oct 14, 2004)

I was hoping that there was an outfitter or guide that could provide me with a place to go and so on. Suggestions?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

uke:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think you'd be better served hunting in Texas.


----------



## TXJeff (Oct 14, 2004)

Hunting in Texas is fine but it seems wrong to hunt whitetail in a short sleeve shirt and shorts.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Doesn't it seem wrong to hunt deer in a fence with a guide? :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Doesn't it seem wrong to hunt deer in a fence with a guide? :eyeroll:


I thought they had them collared and leashed with spiderwire! :toofunny:


----------



## TXJeff (Oct 14, 2004)

Agreed!!! Not all deer in Texas are behind a fence. Again it would be nice to hunt in the snow again.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

There are still a few doe tags (whitetail) available for that area. I believe at this point they are available to either residents or non-residents. If you get 20 or so miles south you'll start hitting plenty of public land.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I had to go to Williston for a meeting today and this morning there were mule deer all over the roads for at least a fifteen miles. Most the the deer were near the park. Did see one nice buck!


----------

